
Volocopter Completes Test Flight Over Dubai - nkjoep
http://www.flyingmag.com/volocopter-completes-test-flight-over-dubai
======
FabHK
Nice. And only about 3 months late [1]. And a real video, not CGI... :-)

And as I suggested half a year ago and keep pointing out [1], it is the
solidly engineered Volocopter, not the overhyped eHang 184 from a Chinese toy
company, that's flying.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13641253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13641253)

